# Mom nào đang cho con học bên Ielts Linh UK cho em xin review với ạ?



## Nguyễn Hoàng Bảo Châu

Các mom ơi nhà mình có mom nào đang cho con học bên Ielts Linh UK cho em xin review với ạ? cháu nhà em bị yếu kỹ năng nói và viết hơn 2 kỹ năng còn lại. Con cũng tìm tòi tự học trên mạng rồi nhưng không lên đc mấy. Em đang tính cho con học thêm 1 khóa Ielts speak & write mong muốn lên đc 7.0+ không biết có oke ko, đọc trên mạng thì nhiều mom khen bên này nhưng e muốn xin ý kiến thực tế cm nhà mình, mong cm giúp em!


----------



## Trịnh Phương Trang

Chị xem có được học thử 1,2 buổi không thì cho con đi học thử xem như thế nào
Cách đánh giá chính xác nhất thì là như thế chị ạ


----------



## Mộc San

Nguyễn Hoàng Bảo Châu nói:


> Các mom ơi nhà mình có mom nào đang cho con học bên Ielts Linh UK cho em xin review với ạ? cháu nhà em bị yếu kỹ năng nói và viết hơn 2 kỹ năng còn lại. Con cũng tìm tòi tự học trên mạng rồi nhưng không lên đc mấy. Em đang tính cho con học thêm 1 khóa Ielts speak & write mong muốn lên đc 7.0+ không biết có oke ko, đọc trên mạng thì nhiều mom khen bên này nhưng e muốn xin ý kiến thực tế cm nhà mình, mong cm giúp em!


Cô Linh UK dạy chất lượng lắm đó mom ơi
Nếu con của mom đang tầm 6.0-6.5 thì em nghĩ học 1 khóa bên cô Linh này sẽ lên được 7.0 là điều trong tầm tay đấy ạ. Nhưng dĩ nhiên con cũng phải chăm chỉ học hành chứ còn nếu tâm lý phó mặc cho cô cho thầy thì cũng chả ăn thua đâu ạ
Writing ở đây dạy theo phong cách logic để có thể áp dụng với tất cả các dạng bài thi và chủ đề thế nênko bị bỡ ngỡ khi gặp các dạng đề thi
Còn Speaking có cả giáo viên người Việt và giáo viên bản ngữ kết hợp với tutor để học viên có thể luyện nói 1-1 với nhiều người nhất có thểđấy
Nói chung là oki


----------



## Hoa Ban Trắng

Muốn luyện IELTS 7.0 trong 2 tháng tới có chỗ nào uy tín để theo học không các chị?
Nên thi ở IDP hay BC? Cái nào dễ hơn vậy ạ?
Ai có bí quyết luyện thi ổn chia sẻ cho em. Cảm ơn nhiều ạ


----------



## Chuyên Nguyễn

Hoa Ban Trắng nói:


> Muốn luyện IELTS 7.0 trong 2 tháng tới có chỗ nào uy tín để theo học không các chị?
> Nên thi ở IDP hay BC? Cái nào dễ hơn vậy ạ?
> Ai có bí quyết luyện thi ổn chia sẻ cho em. Cảm ơn nhiều ạ


1. Trong 2 tháng có đạt đc 7.0 hay k phụ thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố, đặc biệt là trình độ hiện tại của bạn. Nếu như hiện giờ khả năng tiếng Anh của bạn ở mức tốt hoặc rất tốt thì 7.0 sau 2 tháng là hoàn toàn khả thi. Tuy nhiên nếu hiện giờ chỉ dừng lại ở level elementary hoặc intermediate thì 2 tháng đạt 7.0 gần như là không thể. Tốt nhất là bạn nên nhờ 1 ai đó hoặc đến 1 trung tâm nào đó đánh giá lại trình độ trước đã.
2. Thi ở BC hay IDP chả khác gì nhau vì thi chung 1 đề và giám khảo chấm thi được đào tạo y chang nhau. Vì vậy thi chỗ nào cũng được nhé


----------



## cobemuadong

Hoa Ban Trắng nói:


> Muốn luyện IELTS 7.0 trong 2 tháng tới có chỗ nào uy tín để theo học không các chị?
> Nên thi ở IDP hay BC? Cái nào dễ hơn vậy ạ?
> Ai có bí quyết luyện thi ổn chia sẻ cho em. Cảm ơn nhiều ạ


Mình vừa thi Ielts vào đợt tháng 3 vừa rồi. Điểm Overall là 7.0; trong đó các điểm nghe và đọc là cao nhất. Mình muốn chia sẻ một ít điều về quá trình ôn thi cho các bạn, hi vọng là có thể giúp các bạn ôn thi một cách dễ dàng hơn. 
Lần thi thử ielts đầu tiên, trình độ mình chỉ tầm 2.0  Sau đó mình đã đi học để hiểu hơn về cách làm bài Ielts. Khi đạt tầm 4.5 thì mình bắt đầu tự ôn trong 7 tháng, trong đó tháng cuối mình gần như là "ăn ngủ" với nó. Trong 4 kĩ năng, mình thích nhất là 2 kĩ năng nghe và đọc và dễ dàng nâng cao điểm 2 kĩ năng này khi đã có kthuc nền về ielts ). Vì vậy mình cũng tập trung hơn vào 2 kĩ năng này để tăng band điểm. 
Các bạn có thể áp dụng cách này nếu như mục tiêu cần xét là điểm overall chứ ko phải là điểm thành phần. 
Về phương pháp học từng kĩ năng thì với kĩ năng nghe, mình đã luyện nghe Ted Talks và xem How I met your mother và một số bộ phim khác để nâng cao khả năng nghe và làm quen với các từ ngữ và cách sử dụng từ mới để giúp cho phần nói. Khi nghe trong Cambridge, mình check rất kĩ các lỗi sai của bản thân và trừ điểm ở mức thấp nhất để sau này không còn sai nữa . 2 tháng trc khi thi mình làm các bài đọc trong Cambridge ước lượng chính xác mức điểm, vì đề của nó khá là sát với đề thi thật. Và mình có kết hợp ôn luyện cày cuốc ở nhà và học tại trung tâm IELTS LINH UK nữa nhé. Đối với những bạn mà chưa hề có định hướng, pp học như nào thì mình khuyên chân thành nên qua trung tâm này nhé. Được test trình độ trước hoàn toàn miễn phí và đky khóa học phù hợp. Giáo viên bên này nghiêm khắc lắm nhưng mà lại rất có tâm và nhiệt tình với học sinh, đừng giấu dốt, phải nói phải hỏi, và phải chịu khó nữa. Sẽ được làm trước các mẫu đề thi, khá sát đề ... làm quen, hiểu, đỡ bỡ ngỡ với các dạng đề. Nếu chăm chỉ chỉ cần học 1-2 khóa trước thi là ổn áp, như mình học có 1 khóa Intensive IELTS thôi nhé.
Trước đó thì mình có làm trong Strategies for IELTS reading và Ielts reading tests. Khi làm reading, mình chủ yếu luyện khả năng tập trung cho kĩ năng này và nắm bắt thời gian để làm bài hiệu quả và không bỏ xót câu hỏi nào. Về Writing với Speaking, trong thời gian ôn thi, mình chủ yếu đọc và học cách viết theo tài liệu bên trung tâm có . Trên đó, mình đã học được thêm các ý tưởng tưởng như đơn giản nhưng lại ghi điểm và dễ triển khai. Ngoài ra, mình cũng tự học thêm các từ mới, ôn thêm các cấu trúc ngữ pháp mới.
Trên đây là quá trình ôn thi Ielts của mình, bạn nào thắc mắc có thể inb mình sẽ nói rõ hơn về quá trình ôn thi của mình. Chúc các bạn học tốt và đạt kết quả cao!!


----------



## Nguyễn Hoàng Bảo Châu

Mộc San nói:


> Cô Linh UK dạy chất lượng lắm đó mom ơi
> Nếu con của mom đang tầm 6.0-6.5 thì em nghĩ học 1 khóa bên cô Linh này sẽ lên được 7.0 là điều trong tầm tay đấy ạ. Nhưng dĩ nhiên con cũng phải chăm chỉ học hành chứ còn nếu tâm lý phó mặc cho cô cho thầy thì cũng chả ăn thua đâu ạ
> Writing ở đây dạy theo phong cách logic để có thể áp dụng với tất cả các dạng bài thi và chủ đề thế nênko bị bỡ ngỡ khi gặp các dạng đề thi
> Còn Speaking có cả giáo viên người Việt và giáo viên bản ngữ kết hợp với tutor để học viên có thể luyện nói 1-1 với nhiều người nhất có thểđấy
> Nói chung là oki


Vâng ạ cảm ơn m nhiều, mình đọc thấy cũng nhiều người khen học cô Linh Uk này chất lượng hiệu quả lắm. nên muốn tham khảo ý kiến mng cho chắc
Nghe m nói thế thì cũng yên tâm rồi ạ


----------



## Tuyết Mai 09

Sẵn đây cho mình hỏi là mình đang ở level intermediate - advance thì luyện đến IELTS 7.0+ thì khoảng bao nhiêu thời gian ạ?


----------



## Nguyễn Ngọc Linh

Em muốn tự học ielts từ 7.0 đến 8.0 vì muốn có học bổng du học. Anh chị biết web hay app nào giúp luyện 4 skills trong ielts thì share cho em với ạ. Em cám ơn nhiều ạ. Btw là em đang tự luyện nghe và nói bằng cách nghe TED talks, nhạc và voicetube. Còn viết thì em chỉ đọc báo nước ngoài để xem cách người ta diễn đạt. Riêng phần đọc thì em cực kì tệ


----------



## hoamoclan71

Mộc San nói:


> Cô Linh UK dạy chất lượng lắm đó mom ơi
> Nếu con của mom đang tầm 6.0-6.5 thì em nghĩ học 1 khóa bên cô Linh này sẽ lên được 7.0 là điều trong tầm tay đấy ạ. Nhưng dĩ nhiên con cũng phải chăm chỉ học hành chứ còn nếu tâm lý phó mặc cho cô cho thầy thì cũng chả ăn thua đâu ạ
> Writing ở đây dạy theo phong cách logic để có thể áp dụng với tất cả các dạng bài thi và chủ đề thế nênko bị bỡ ngỡ khi gặp các dạng đề thi
> Còn Speaking có cả giáo viên người Việt và giáo viên bản ngữ kết hợp với tutor để học viên có thể luyện nói 1-1 với nhiều người nhất có thểđấy
> Nói chung là oki


Phải bên này ko chị? Ielts Linh UK
Em cũng đang muốn tìm 1 khóa học IELTS cấp tốc để nâng mức điểm lên tầm 7.5 Đọc thấy nhiều review hay lắm nên muốn tham khảo


----------



## Mộc San

hoamoclan71 nói:


> Phải bên này ko chị? Ielts Linh UK
> Em cũng đang muốn tìm 1 khóa học IELTS cấp tốc để nâng mức điểm lên tầm 7.5 Đọc thấy nhiều review hay lắm nên muốn tham khảo



Chuẩn bạn ơi, đúng cô Linh Uk này rồi đấy, ở HN cũng chỉ có mình cô Linh Uk này hot hit thế thôi đó. Phong cách dạy tiếng Anh của cô khác biệt, nên cô nhận được nhiều tình cảm yêu mến của học viên lắm đấy, cô Linh UK sở hữu chứng chỉ TESOL danh giá do trường London Teaching Training Centre, UK cấp. Hoành tráng lắm, chứ người thường không phải muốn mà có thể sở hữu đc đâu ạ.
Cô Linh bảo ko có gì là ko thể chỉ cần các em cố gắng và quyết tâm, điểm số là bản thân mình quyết định


----------



## Ruby Do

Luyện thi IELTS mình thấy bên Pasal này cũng ok lắm đấy ạ https://pasal.edu.vn/ 
Mẹ nó thử tham khảo cho con xem sao ạ
Pasal hợp tác độc quyền với thầy Simon Corcoran - cựu giám khảo IELTS quốc tế đấy ạ, thầy có phương pháp luyện thi cực nổi tiếng trên thế giới, bộ tài liệu của thầy cũng hot hit, nhiều trung tâm tiếng anh đang lậu pp cũng như tài liệu của thầy đấy ạ. 
Pasal cũng cam kết điểm đầu ra nữa nên nếu ko đạt điểm đầu ra như cam kết thì được học lại miễn phí luôn đó.


----------



## trinhnguyen81

Mấy chị cho em tham khảo ý kiến với, cháu nhà mình chuẩn bị học cấp 3, sức học của cháu thuộc loại khá.  nhà mình đang phân vân về vấn đề có nên học lớp chất lượng cao hay không và cho cháu học IELTS ngay từ lớp 10 hay không?


----------

